# Race to Sub - X on 4x4



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Round 1*

1. B2 L2 U Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw B' R' F Uw L2 F' D' L' Rw2 F L2 Fw' L B Fw' D Fw U Rw R U' B' Rw Uw F' B2 L B' Uw R2 B' Uw' R2
2. Uw Rw2 R D' Uw Rw' L2 F' R F2 D' U' R2 F' U' D R2 Uw' B' Rw2 R Fw' L B' Fw2 D L R2 U' Uw' B2 Fw D L2 Fw2 U' Uw D R Fw2
3. L2 F Uw' L B2 Rw' Uw U' D' R' D' U' F' L' D R D Uw' F U L' Fw' R' Rw' Fw2 L2 D B2 Rw D Rw' B2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 Rw D' F R
4. Rw' B U D2 Uw F' D' R2 Fw' B2 Uw2 D' Rw' D R' Fw Rw' F' Uw2 F2 Rw L' B F Rw' U B R' B2 L D2 Rw B' F U2 Uw R2 D2 Uw L'
5. D' Rw U' D2 Fw' Uw' F' B' U2 F Uw R2 Uw Rw Uw R' Fw2 Uw2 L' U' L2 Fw U2 L' B R' L F B' Uw2 D2 Rw F D' U L F U' L U

*END: Thursday, July 4th*


----------



## Qwerty Cuber (Jun 29, 2019)

*Round 1*

*Goal: Sub 1:15*

*Ao5: 1:15.24*

*Times:*
1. (1:26.66)
2. 1:18.96
3. 1:16.08
4. (1:07.70)
5. 1:10.69


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 29, 2019)

*Round 1*

*Goal: Sub 1:15*

AO5: 1:21.93

1. (1:06.18)
2. 1:24.41
3. (1:41.45)
4. 1:14.88
5. 1:26.50


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 29, 2019)

R1
Goal: Sub 50 (bit of a hard one but lets see)
Ao5: 46.85
1. 1:00.42 oops
2. 40.84 woah almost PB
3. 49.21
4. 43.97
5. 47.37
I almost wanna call these scrambles rigged (lol) because I did very well IMO.. didnt think I'd get lower than 54 avg.


----------



## Cooki348 (Jul 5, 2019)

*Round 2*

1. D U2 R Fw U2 Uw2 B' Uw' F2 Rw' D' Uw U Fw2 L U D L R Fw D2 Fw U D' R' B2 Uw2 D L2 Fw2 L' R' U2 D' F2 U2 Rw' Fw Uw' U2
2. Rw R D U F' Fw Rw2 L' U' D2 Rw' F2 Fw D2 Rw' U2 R2 Fw L B' Uw L' B L2 R B2 Rw' L' F' Rw2 R U' F D2 L Rw' F Fw' B' U'
3. Fw R2 F Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' F2 B2 Uw' U' D F' B Rw2 L2 F' R U Uw2 D2 F Uw B U' F' U2 L B Uw2 Fw' Rw' F2 U' R' Rw' D U2 R' Fw
4. R2 D2 Fw' D' L' U Fw' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 Rw Fw2 F L U2 Rw' F' D2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U Fw2 L' Fw2 D F U F' L2 F' U2 D' L2 R2 U' B U2
5. B D B D' Rw2 U2 D2 Rw' B U L' U' B' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 D' U2 F' D U R' D2 R' D2 Rw' F2 U' Uw2 F R Uw D' R L Fw2 B' L2 Rw' Uw


----------



## Qwerty Cuber (Jul 6, 2019)

*Round 2*

*Goal: Sub-1:15*

*Ao5: 1:14.14*

*Times:*
1. (1:22.89)
2. 1:21.12
3. (1:08.92)
4. 1:09.50
5. 1:11.81


----------



## Skittleskp (Jul 6, 2019)

cube-WuQue
goal-sub 1:30
best solve---worst solve

2:02.619 oof
1:26.342
2:01.122 omg two bad solves
1:31.274
1:40.654

my average was so bad i didn't even bother to calculate it.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 6, 2019)

Cube:Yj Yusu M V2

Round 2 

Average Of 5: 2:15.16

Goal:Sub 2:10

1: 2:16.63

2: 2:04.85

3: 2:25.42

4: 1:52.7 NEW PB!

5: 2:28.23


----------



## Cooki348 (Jul 11, 2019)

*Round 3
Goal*

1. L Rw2 B' L' F2 U L' U' Rw' L B2 D R2 Fw L B Fw L' R F' U B' U' L F Fw' L Rw Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw F2 D' Rw' Fw2 B U' Rw2
2. U R' Uw' U' Rw F' Fw' D' Rw' D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U D Uw' R' U' R D2 Fw R' D2 Fw' D' B2 R2 D' Rw2 D B D' Fw' L2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw' R'
3. U' D2 Fw R' F2 D' Uw' Fw Rw2 R Uw2 U R' D2 Rw' R' L2 D2 B' U Uw' R2 U2 L' B Fw2 R' Fw Uw F L2 Rw' R' B D Rw' D' Uw Rw' F'
4. Uw' Rw' R B Fw2 Uw F2 Fw' Uw' L' U Rw' U R' F' B2 Uw Rw' F Rw2 R2 U' L U' L' R2 U' Uw F2 L Fw' Uw U' L2 F2 Rw B F' L' Fw
5. D' B L Uw2 Fw' B' Uw' Rw' Uw2 D' F2 Fw' L2 B' D B' U2 Fw2 F' Uw D L R' Rw2 B' D2 R' D' B2 F' R2 D2 Rw' L2 Fw2 R' U F' Uw' B

*End: July 18th*


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 13, 2019)

Cube: Yj Yusu V2 M

Goal: sub 2 average.

AO5: 2:06.223

1: 1:48.41

2: 2:05.81

3: 2:06.08

4: 2:04.786

5: 2:16

I got close!


----------

